# finding a screen printer



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

i read a lot of the threads and i am having a lot of trouble finding a screenprinter that can print cheaply. Im trying to get shirts and the print for an average of around five to six dollars, but i need girls shirts . Can any one help with this, possibly refer me to someone? also i am looking into over sea printing but i cant find any printers over there...some one please help

-thanks in advance


----------



## thinkworksdan (Mar 16, 2007)

you'll need to consider what you're asking for. "Cheap" refers not only to price, but to quality. Is quality important to you? Screenprinting is not always the 'cheapest' way to go. Many factors go into the determining the cost of a job, some of them:

Garments-
what styles, sizes and colors you wish to have printed
what kind of quantities you want

Artwork-
is your artwork ready, or does it have to be prepared for this purpose?
how many print locations do you seek?
how many colors in your design(s)?

these are some of the major questions you'll have to answer before anyone worth their salt can quote you a price. 

As I stated above, if you're just looking for cheap, the result you get will more than likely be cheap, too. Maybe this is not important for your purposes. 

You also don't mention what part of the world you're in, if you're anywhere near southern california, I can help.

Dan


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

new jersey


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

over seas printing has very high minimums


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What town?


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

monmouth county--> freehold


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I was hoping that you were in ourneighborhood (Cherry Hill area) where I know many printers. Probably scouring the internet or the yellow pages would be a good start. Good luck.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

hey can you tell me about the printers in Cherry Hill, that's not too far. -thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Try Nationwide in Cinnaminson, on Rt. 73. Ask for Mike.


----------

